# Cotton twill trousers: dry clean only??



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Now that I've started law school I find that I need an extra pair of khakis. Being a busy first year student, and because this is a relatively inexpensive item as trousers go, I ordered by mail. They arrived today, 100% cotton twill, but I was stunned to find a "Professionally Dry Clean" tag inside. It never occurred to me that inexpensive cotton trousers would need dry cleaning, so I didn't check the specs when I ordered them. 

What do y'all say? Can I just throw them in the wash? They look very sharp, crisp, and dressy, which isn't necessarily a trait I want with khakis anyway.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I am sure they will last much longer if you don't. In fact if they are anything like the Brooks dry clean only khakis that I own you'll only wear them 2-3 times per year as they sit in the dry clean pile waiting for something to happen.

I would follow the instructions on the tag.

Allen


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I would return them and get a pair that are washable...part of the appeal of khakis is their convenience. BB Clarks chinos are washable and they present a well kept look.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

On the one hand, I think "cotton is cotton." On the other hand, I have BB poplins and, of all things, cords that say to dry clean and I've been afraid to rebel. Here's a somewhat informative article:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*Dry clean only*

I am a proponent of outsourcing all menial tasks therefore the khakis should be sent to the cleaners. You will need all of your available time to hit the books. You need to make law review.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Make allowances for some shrinkage and keep them out of the dryer.


----------



## undarted (Jul 5, 2005)

A couple of months ago, I started another thread about the exact same issue.

I machine wash cold, tumble dry low, no problems, although it definitely doesn't have the nice crisp shape/finish as before. Which is fine by me, I like them better now.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

rojo, are they Ben Silver Drills?


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Wash them INSIDE-OUT on delicate, cold wash. Especially Ben Silver's drill twill.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

milesfides, sorry I didn't see your thread. At least now we can benefit from your experience these last couple of months.

Harris, they're _not_ the Ben Silver trousers. However, I don't want to say what they _are_ because that would touch off another debate not relevant to my query.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I am certain of this:Ben S.'s khakis pants are made in SC by a rather trad mfg company. The trou are much heavier & have a deeper grain than the models available in your local men's shop. But they are made in the US, by a company with ties to Charleston***
Buy one pair to wash & one pair to Dry Clean Only, 
Foghorn


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Even though the fabric may not be affected, the "findings" that are used in the construction may shirink, etc. Thread may shrink and cause puckering. Fusing at the back pockets may change. The lining of the waistband may change. The main problem may be a shortening in the length of pre-hemmed/cuffed trousers. In general, they may not have been constructed to withstand washing machine agitation. Manufacturers put the "dry clean only" in to protect themselves from irate consumers. As you stated, inexpensive trousers are usually constructed for laundering. Cold water, gentle cycle, inside-out washing may not cause any damage. Never wash "dry clean only" corduroy.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

jamgood said:


> Never wash "dry clean only" corduroy.


I'll take your word for it if you don't have time to explain, but it is baffling.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

crs said:


> I'll take your word for it if you don't have time to explain, but it is baffling.


I should have been more explicit: "dry clean only" corduroy trousers by Paul Stuart ( PS older ones by Barry Bricken) or Polo

I've tried it on several occasions, always with grievous results similar to those described above. "Insanity: The belief that one can get different results by doing the same thing" - Bertie Einstein

And never, ever wager the homestead with any non PhD, MD, JD, DBA, DDS, DD etc. with the sobriquet "Doc".


----------



## Larchmont (Jan 2, 2005)

Regarding Ben Silver Lightweight English Drills:

I have been machine washing (delicate) and line drying a pair for the last few months. No problems with the construction but they are certainly wrinkled and used for weekend or Friday's at the office (no dress code). They still maintain their shape and show no evidence of fading. Why have a pair of $137 pants wrinkled? My mistake on having them tailored too short. My new pair of l/w English Drills are tailored to the correct length and are Dry Cleaned.

Note: I am not sure if the Dry Cleaners actually dry cleans them or launders them. Either way they are pressed and ready for action.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

jamgood said:


> And never, ever wager the homestead with any non PhD, MD, JD, DBA, DDS, DD etc. with the sobriquet "Doc".


<retrieves list from file titled "Don't". Pencils in advice given by jamgood. Is reminded of Jim Croce and fetches CD for evening listening pleasure>

Allen


----------

